# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - Visual Basic .NET >  SNES.net - SNES emulator written in VB.NET

## omundodogabriel

This is a simple SNES emulator I started last month, but I paused it for a while. It runs some games...

Tested working games (with bugs):
Super Mario World
Super Mario All-stars
Simpsons Barts Nightmare (major graphical issues)
Castlevania X (major graphical issues)
Mega Man X (X2 and X3 kind of work...)
Super Bomberman
Boogerman
Megaman 7
Street Fighter 2
Mario Paint
Final Fantasy 2
Contra III
Legend of Zelda - A link to the past
Krusty's Super Fun House

But the most awesome games like Chrono Trigger and some big RPGs doesn't work  :Cry:  :Cry:  :Cry: 
The games that are not working are probably due to the lack of the SPC700 APU emulation. Actually, I already writted the code to emulate this APU, but I couldn't get it to work in sync with 65816 yet, so I don't pushed it to github.

Any help would be appreciated.
Source: https://github.com/gdkchan/SNES.net

About the speed: I remember on the beggining, the emulator ran Super Mario World at ~57 fps, almost fullspeed, but after I started to implement more stuff, it dropped to around ~35 fps (at least here)  :Frown:  But I think I can optimize it to fullspeed again.

----------


## ident

Do you do any rom image editing yourself? Like with .gb files...

----------


## omundodogabriel

> Do you do any rom image editing yourself? Like with .gb files...


Yea, I did some romhacking with Gameboy ROMs in the past, is pretty easy.

----------


## Smasherx74

Why is this .NET Framework 4.5 Dependent?

----------


## ident

> Yea, I did some romhacking with Gameboy ROMs in the past, is pretty easy.


I have a few questions would you mind me direct messaging you.

----------


## omundodogabriel

> Why is this .NET Framework 4.5 Dependent?


This project is not dependent of .net framework 4.5, it should work fine on 2.0 and later versions. I used 4.5 by default because it is the lastest version.




> I have a few questions would you mind me direct messaging you.


np, PM me and you'll try to awser your question.  :Wink:

----------


## cbuosi

Muito legal cara, parabens!

Did you port it from some other project?

Amazing!

----------


## omundodogabriel

> Muito legal cara, parabens!
> 
> Did you port it from some other project?
> 
> Amazing!


Thanks! Actually, I made it reading documentation I found about SNES hardware, like the fullsnes by nocash and Programming the 65816 made by Western itself. I looked at some Open Source emulators sources for things I didn't quite got reading the documentation.

Also, looks like guys here didn't liked it, your comment was the only positive comment I received until now. It's really frustrating and make me want to give up from everything.

----------


## cbuosi

> Thanks! Actually, I made it reading documentation I found about SNES hardware, like the fullsnes by nocash and Programming the 65816 made by Western itself. I looked at some Open Source emulators sources for things I didn't quite got reading the documentation.
> 
> Also, looks like guys here didn't liked it, your comment was the only positive comment I received until now. It's really frustrating and make me want to give up from everything.


I believe that your code is too advanced for people here to comment on (including me), but dont bother with this, keep the amazing work...

I also saw your NES emulator, it got sound! Cant wait for the next version of the SNES emu with sound. I incorporated it in my 'About' box as an easter egg. Hope you dont mind....

Mais uma vez, parabens!

----------


## Niya

This is pretty sweet.

----------


## cbuosi

Hey omundodogabriel, any updates??

----------


## omundodogabriel

> Hey omundodogabriel, any updates??


Unfortunately no, I lost the motivation to work on it.

----------


## muro

This would be nice if it was finished, simply emulator readable for everyone and everyone could use it, there are a lot of SNES Emulators now on every website who provides retro games but there are some website manipulating with viruses and some things that harm your PC. So anyone who searches from the emulator chose good and read before download.

----------


## Niya

> This would be nice if it was finished


If I had the time, I would have loved to get into this stuff. But there's a lot of technical stuff here that's way beyond me, which translate to a lot of time needed to learn. I love this kind of thing and I wish I had the time and know-how to pick up where OP left off.

----------


## stevlo

Does the OP left this thread? I am a newbie who is trying to launch ROM Pack with homebrew games. Can anyone tell me which emulator I need to use. I have tried some of them but still cannot make it work. I guess I am making some mistakes during the setup process. I will appreciate any kind of help.

----------

